# Question about the forum



## kalle97 (Jul 27, 2012)

> ... forum aspires to appeal to serious users, developers, programmers, administrators, hobbyists, and more generally: adults. We prefer that you write as such. This forum is*beep**not**beep*for *children or texting teenagers*! Respect your fellow forum members by posting*beep**readable*messages in a way that people from ...



My english isen't perfect, and I'm a teenager...

Can I still be on this forum, FreeBSD seem very interesting and I really want to learn it, so I might have questions I'll have to ask?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 27, 2012)

kalle97 said:
			
		

> My english isen't perfect, and I'm a teenager...
> 
> Can I still be on this forum, FreeBSD seem very interesting and I really want to learn it, so I might have questions I'll have to ask?



Can you link back where that quote is from.

There is no restriction on age here. For a better experience while you begin your journey with this operating system take a look at "How to ask questions the smart way"

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok I see here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043

It's not a knock on teenagers. The reference is that this is not twitter so don't LOL or OMG! Also to make an effort to communicate effectively by checking your spelling and so forth.

The idea is to have information accessible over time which can communicate properly well after the answer is given.

This is one of the few forums which I have seen such diligence in the creation of such an accessible media (Q&A) to help users.

It's to provide a quality driven forum vs just yet another web forum.


----------



## kalle97 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okey, thanks.


----------



## hitest (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome kalle97!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, you are very welcome Kalle97. The rule doesn't apply to teenagers in general but to the way teenagers seem to communicate. Like replacing "you" with "u". If you put a little effort into your texts and write in normal English, nobody is going to mind your age


----------



## kalle97 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

